
Ask HN: Other online communities like HN? - mpoon
Interested in knowing if vibrant online communities exist where people talk shop similar to HN for other industries, e.g. construction workers, teachers, actuaries, doctors, etc.
======
lainon
[https://www.barnacl.es](https://www.barnacl.es) \- Business

[https://www.journalduhacker.net/](https://www.journalduhacker.net/) \- French
Hacker News

[https://write.narwhal.space/](https://write.narwhal.space/) \- Writing

[https://g33kz.de/](https://g33kz.de/) \- German Hacker News

[https://paperkast.com/](https://paperkast.com/) \- Academic Papers

[https://bitmia.com/](https://bitmia.com/) \- Finance/Investing

All of the above are based on [https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/), which
is pretty much like HN with a few extra features and less Off-Topic

Also, there are independent StackExchange-like sites for physics and
bioinformatics

[https://physicsoverflow.org/](https://physicsoverflow.org/)

[https://www.biostars.org](https://www.biostars.org)

~~~
berberous
A lot of these seem like HN-clones (UI-wise) except that they are ghost towns,
with no comments on the top stories.

I think it would be more useful to share sites that have great communities,
even if they use different software.

For example, for investing, the Boggleheads forum is excellent:
[https://www.bogleheads.org/forum/index.php](https://www.bogleheads.org/forum/index.php)

~~~
Tomte
Really fascinating. g33kz.de has 25 stories on its front page, and none of
them have any comment.

~~~
PavlovsCat
I also has very good about pages that make it seem like a lot of love and
thought went into it.

For example, all moderator action is public. You have to give a reason to
downvote comments or flag stories, and other mods as well as the user in
question can see those in the case of comments, everybody can see them in the
case of stories. If a user is banned, the reason for the ban will always
remain visible. It has a tagging system for stories, every user can customize
what tags they want to see. People can apply for "hats", which means being
officially authorized to speak for a website, a project, an organization or
company.

Pretty awsome, if you ask me.

------
mckee1
For frequent flyers, FlyerTalk is excellent.

It could also be described as the birthplace of WhatsApp, in which one of the
co-founders asked for 'thoughts on my free iphone app'[0], which is amusing in
retrospect.

[[https://www.flyertalk.com/forum/travel-
technology/952359-tho...](https://www.flyertalk.com/forum/travel-
technology/952359-thoughts-about-my-free-iphone-app-whatsapp.html)]

~~~
nunez
+1. FlyerTalk is excellent. There are some seriously experienced travelers on
that site, and reading comments from 2000 is always fun.

------
ryanmercer
Any number of subreddits?

Construction workers -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Construction/](https://www.reddit.com/r/Construction/)
"A subreddit for construction industry professionals."

Teachers -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Teachers/](https://www.reddit.com/r/Teachers/) "The
goal of r/Teachers is to provide a supportive community for teachers and to
inform and engage in discourse with educational stakeholders about the
teaching profession."

Actuaries -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/actuary/](https://www.reddit.com/r/actuary/)
"Articles and links of interest to those in the actuarial profession."

Doctors -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/doctors/](https://www.reddit.com/r/doctors/) "This
is a community for clinicians."

Etc.

~~~
dionidium
Some more that might appeal to the HN set:

\-
[https://www.reddit.com/r/SideProject](https://www.reddit.com/r/SideProject)

\-
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur](https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur)

\- [https://www.reddit.com/r/coding](https://www.reddit.com/r/coding)

\-
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming)

\- [https://www.reddit.com/r/webdev](https://www.reddit.com/r/webdev)

\- [https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY](https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY)

\-
[https://www.reddit.com/r/urbanplanning](https://www.reddit.com/r/urbanplanning)

------
david-cako
Slashdot is fun if you want a more cynical take on some of the topics that
show up here. Slashdot's articles typically are general tech, science,
security, and politics (esp tech related). Here there's more software
community stuff, blogs, update notes, personal projects etc. I read both HN
and slashdot daily, they each have their own thing.

~~~
the_duke
I remember when Slashdot was THE online community for tech news.

Insightful comments, amazing (!) moderation system.

It all went downhill years ago though and now the quality of the discussions
is horrendous.

~~~
Moru
[https://soylentnews.org/](https://soylentnews.org/)

is one of the Slashdot breakoffs from when they went too far. They are using
an old fork of the Slashdot engine.

~~~
isostatic
Sadly the site is mainly populated with about 8 extremists and it mainly
covers political angles.

------
rsync
I continue to be impressed with the lesswrong "site" which, it seems to me, is
the proper evolutionary step forward from a BBS onto the medium of the web.

------
cedaratlas
For Designers [https://www.designernews.co/](https://www.designernews.co/)

------
hikarudo
[https://www.reddit.com/r/machinelearning](https://www.reddit.com/r/machinelearning)

Very high quality.

------
yj96
indiehackers.com!!!

~~~
juangacovas
Indeed

------
coutvv
[https://habr.com](https://habr.com) – russian community about IT

------
MaxLeiter
Not exactly like HN, but stackoverflow has a lot of different sites for niche
and interesting topics

~~~
oAlbe
Of all the things you can do or can't do on stackoverflow, "discussions" are
probably the thing you are going to get doxxed the hardest for.

~~~
kingofpandora
Wow you get _doxxed_ for going off topic??

~~~
nicoburns
Not in my experience. You will however get the discussion shut down.

------
LyndsySimon
Arfcom GD: [https://www.ar15.com/forums/general/General-
Discussion/5/](https://www.ar15.com/forums/general/General-Discussion/5/)

Definitely a right-wing slant, but there are ton of very knowledgeable people
there. Signal/noise ratio is kinda middle of the road, but the quality of the
signal more than makes up for it in my opinion.

~~~
ufmace
Ha, I used to post there all the time, still do once in a while. Alas, it's an
old-style PHPBB system with no voting, so it gets to be harder to find the
good content and keep track of discussions you've been in. And yes, it's a
good place to get the pulse of what "Red Team" is thinking in general, and you
can get banned for being too Blue.

------
jacquesm
Aviationherald, it's a bit of a mix but there are some really knowledgeable
people on there.

also: [https://theairlinepilots.com/](https://theairlinepilots.com/)

------
nunez
BiggerPockets.com is great for real estate (but beware of the scammers).

bogleheads is great if you're into personal finance of all sorts

airliners.net is great if you're into airline operations; PPRuNe.org too

------
widgetic
For the same industry:

\- [http://indiehackers.com](http://indiehackers.com)

\- [http://getlatka.com](http://getlatka.com)

------
112233
encode.ru Data compression. Low flame. "paq man" is there, "durilca man", "ans
man", "zstd man"... ("oodle man" left ...)

------
Xixi
[http://www.airliners.net/](http://www.airliners.net/) \- mostly about civil
aviation

~~~
isostatic
And [https://www.pprune.org/](https://www.pprune.org/), which is the
"professional pilots network", and usually has some indepth incisive posts
when bad things happen to planes

------
gomangogo
My favorite for Business : [https://gladiacteur.com](https://gladiacteur.com)
(French)

~~~
minhaz23
What would be my option to read this without knowing french?

~~~
S4M
The same options as someone wanting to read Hacker News without knowing
English.

------
sotojuan
For gaming and a lively off topic community, resetera.

------
xenihn
I don't think there's anything comparable in terms of activity/traffic.
Lobste.rs is the closest but it just has way less active users and daily
content.

------
thrownaway954
reddit.com - let the down votes begin :)

------
bytematic
Lobste.rs, however it's invite only to participate.

------
type-2
lobste.rs

------
person_of_color
www.defence.pk

